# Redfish Cup Pros and others have option in 2010.



## redmerc

HT Redfish Pro Oneman Series
4 events and a championship
1 angler per boat (marshal assigned to pro)
4 fish over 2 days (no more than 3 on any 1 day)
20,000.00 1st place and no one but your wife to share it with

Events in Louisiana and East Texas

http://www.htseries.com/?page=article&id=169


----------



## redmerc

Sample Paybacks and Schedule is up... http://www.htseries.com/?page=article&id=169


----------



## Swamp Root

Hmm... very interesting... I like the format, but I just have this feeling that no one else will! I personally don't think that there are enough guys in the port arthur area that will pay $1000 per person!?! I know there will also be pros entering (pending no other tournaments that weekend), but the average Joe entry will be low.


----------



## redmerc

Yeah I agree! This is not an average Joe format or price but then again how many "average" team events you have to fish to win $20,000.00 EACH? See in this format and with only 50 boats that is what 1 angler will win.

We have our guys who have to come to make championship and will pick up a few from your area. Not counting on many but already know of 3 that are "in" from your area and like I said we are bringing our anglers as well... 

Also have a 3 tournament team series for 300.00 a team with 2 events in port arthur and 1 in lake charles. This is part of a 6 division, 18 event series... check it all out at our website.... we have something for everyone....


----------



## Swamp Root

redmerc said:


> Yeah I agree! This is not an average Joe format or price but then again how many "average" team events you have to fish to win $20,000.00 EACH? See in this format and with only 50 boats that is what 1 angler will win.
> 
> We have our guys who have to come to make championship and will pick up a few from your area. Not counting on many but already know of 3 that are "in" from your area and like I said we are bringing our anglers as well...
> 
> *Also have a 3 tournament team series for 300.00 a team with 2 events in port arthur and 1 in lake charles.* This is part of a 6 division, 18 event series... check it all out at our website.... we have something for everyone....


I can't find that on your website


----------



## redmerc

I could just link you but others may see this and it may help them too...

go to www.htseries.com

then you just click on "redfish home" in menu bar and then RFRI/HT Team series pops up in the red menu bar... Easy as pie...  
:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock:headknock :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------

